

ArrestDB: A RESTful PHP API for SQLite, MySQL and PostgreSQL Databases - alixaxel
https://github.com/alixaxel/ArrestDB/

======
alixaxel
@Nodex: All data is properly escaped on every statement.

------
elchief
Where's the HATEOAS?

